

Transmit 4 is Released - ihodes
http://panic.com/transmit/

======
sirn
I never liked Transmit 3 for some reason and feel it doesn't worth $29.95 when
I can do pretty much the same with Cyberduck for cheaper—free! But now I tried
Transmit 4, and fall it love with it within 10 minutes. WebDAV is fast even on
my faulty connection (listing over 3000 files, which Cadaver never seems to
finish) and Disks pretty much replaced ExpanDrive for me.

Great job, Panic. +1 Purchase.

------
starnix17
Even if you're not a Mac/Transmit user you should check our their product page
for this: <http://panic.com/transmit/>

It looks great and the attention to detail these guys have is pretty amazing.

~~~
grinich
Their release notes are pretty good too. ;)

<https://panic.com/transmit/releasenotes.html>

------
fdb
This is the reason why I prefer a Mac over a Windows PC: the attention to
detail in Mac-only applications, such as Transmit, is unmatched on the PC.

Everything from the subtle animated transitions to the product's website
radiates love for the work they're doing.

The only thing that can come close on Windows, in my opinion, is Google
Chrome.

~~~
macrael
I've never used Chrome on Windows, but I must say I'm a bit disappointed using
it on the Mac. I do like the technical side of it so I use it often for
watching Hulu, but the polish is not there. Often times, keyboard shortcuts
stop working completely for me and I'm pretty sure that the silent update roll
borked my copy of the app once. Also, having the close buttons on the wrong
side of the tab is really annoying and, similarly, they reversed the order of
"open in new window" and "open in new tab" on the contextual menus for links.

~~~
alanh
> keyboard shortcuts stop working completely for me

Not just when a plugin like Flash has focus? (You do use it for Hulu)

~~~
macrael
Wow, you are exactly right! It is mostly the Cmd-L shortcut I notice going
missing. I wonder why that one is getting eaten but Cmd-N, T, W, and Q all
work?

Still a bug, it works on Safari.

~~~
qwzybug
I'm glad that happens to you too. I thought I was going insane.

------
ihodes
I've got to say, I've been playing with it for a while, and it's absolutely
beautiful in every way: snappy, pretty, useful, intuitive & feature-packed.

Panic does it again.

------
fookyong
Personally I'm a scp/ssh command-line user. The last time I used FTP as part
of my regular workflow was many years ago.

However, that is one beautiful-looking app and one beautiful website.

~~~
zeugma
I have always wondered whats the overhead of scp over ftp ? Especially when
copying file locally, it's most of the time easier than ftp (activated by
default on most OS).

~~~
wizard_2
I can't comment on scp, but sftp is much faster then ftp. It's a completely
differen't protocol then ftp (not to be confused with ftps which is ssl'd
ftp). It's basically a tunneled connection via ssh and does everything you'd
expect ftp to do including, file listing, resume support and extended
attributes. It's got some advantages over ftp such as multiple streams in one
connection, and ssh level security (sftp itself provides no security it's all
over ssh).

According to wikipedia, the overhead of scp is the same due to both using ssh,
but scp can transfer a little faster by not waiting for packet conformations
before sending data. This means unfortunately that transfers cant be stopped
and resumed because packets aren't guaranteed to arrive in order.

------
wesley
Sure is fast. That finder integration is sweet as well. Bought. (45% discount
for those who own T3)

------
samps
This is great -- I'm upgrading now for the Disks feature alone. It already
works better than MacFusion (no longer maintained?) and ExpanDrive (which is
actually $5 more expensive than Transmit!).

~~~
Derferman
MacFusion seems to be maintained to some extent. I just downloaded a version
that works on 10.6.3.

<http://github.com/nall/MacFusion2>

~~~
samps
Thanks for the link. Glad to see someone moving it forward.

------
alexcharlie
I've never been so excited about FTP in my life.

------
oliverkofoed
I love the new two-in-one progressbar, showing overall progress and progress
of current file in a single progressbar.

~~~
allenp
I agree - it is very Tufte-esque.

------
cturner
Website looks ... interesting in my chrome on OSX. All the text in the main
panel with the flashing dots is displayed as a mirror image.

~~~
Dylanfm
That happened for a moment for me too in Chrome on OSX, but it switched back
to normal after a few seconds. Weird.

~~~
rimantas
It's an effect of "-webkit-transform: rotateY(-180deg);" They have a nice flip
effect for WebKit browsers: see it in action by clicking "See all new
features".

------
willmacdonald
Does Transmit 4 have the ability to unpack a ZIP archive on the server?
YummyFTP has it built in and it saves so much time being able to upload the
wordpress.zip file and then select 'Unpack archive'.

This can probably be done with RAW FTP commands, but having it built in is
great.

~~~
bittersweet
It is able to send SSH commands, so you could unzip via that. I don't know for
sure if it also works via RAW FTP commands.

------
grinich
I've been beta testing this for a few months now, and I have to say it's just
a joy to use. Beautifully designed and unbelievably functional.

------
csarva
Very cool and about time! I've been using Transmit 3.x for what seems like
ages now. I've mostly switched to using Cyberduck for the last couple years,
as it's matured quite a bit since the time I purchased Transmit, and remote
editing over SFTP seems to work a whole lot better. From the look of it, that
should be fixed now and I might just switch back to Transmit full time.

------
camwest
I'm a little disappointed there aren't more Amazon AWS features supported. It
claims to support Cloudfront yet when I look at my S3 buckets, my CloudFront
private repositories aren't showing up at all. It's sad that the best AWS/S3
client is Windows only (CloudBerry S3 Explorer)

------
ugh
Apple Design Award, let me introduce you to your new best friend, Transmit 4
:)

~~~
ugh
Strike that: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1301503> :(

------
chriskelley
Wonder if there will be an upgrade for Coda to implement the new T4 engine?

------
MaxMz
How does the Disks feature, using Amazon S3 as storage, compare to DropBox? It
seems like it would do something similar, with the added complexity of setting
up an Amazon S3 account.

~~~
Psyonic
There is a big difference, actually, that is better/worse depending on your
needs. Dropbox (at least right now) automatically syncs all files to the local
disk of all linked accounts. This is often advantageous (the files are ready
right when you need them), but for some things, such as a large MP3
collection, is unnecessary and wasteful. For that use case, S3 or one of the
other synching services would be a smarter choice.

------
joubert
From Panic's website i can see these guys have fun at work!

------
lleger
I've been beta testing this for a few weeks now and it's pure awesome. It's
worth every penny.

------
sigzero
Looking at the features...I will upgrade when I get home.

